# We've got a new dishwasher!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Caught in the act. Naughty boy! 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great :laugh:


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Ha ha ha, love it!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Brilliant photo, how cheeky! Daisy does that but she hasn't climbed onto the door yet!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I so need a new dishwasher, mine broke ages ago - but I spent the money on something cute and fluffy instead


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

You must tell me the make and model that have that fabulous function. Do you think Curry's will have them in stock?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol Basil! No denying it now!! Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, that is so cute. Naughty, but cute. Millie quite likes my dishwasher, I'm forever telling her no!.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

And remember always keep your knives facing downward!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha, Max is obsessed with the Dishwasher, I have to keep an eye on him when I'm loading it or he'd be doing exactly the same as his brother!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Naughty Basil.......must be lovely to have a dishwasher that works J xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Happyad said:


> And remember always keep your knives facing downward!


Absolutely Adam! Even before dogs and children we had knives pointing down. 

Karen x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We've got one that try's to do that.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

D'aw! So cute


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Naughty Basil.......must be lovely to have a dishwasher that works J xx


I don't care - I have Izzy :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah lovely boy... what a saving on electric


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it! So naughty (and cute)

Turi x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey I have that model too....just in a different colour!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh lovely Basil ............ Dexter loves the dishwasher too - he climbed in there the other night when my back was turned - they're so funny!!!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Isla is obsessed with our dishwasher too..........she runs up to it as soon as she hears the door open and starts frantically licking the plates. She's trying to get in there before she hears the word 'down'! lol


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Caught in the act. Naughty boy!
> 
> Karen xx


Karen

It must be a family trait, Nell loves doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That Molly has a lot to answer for! Lol xx

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Basil, Basil, Basil, you are a good boy for your Mummy...now can you make a start on the ironing and the hoovering!


----------

